# Problem mit DVO Sapphire 34 D1: Spürbarer Anschlag beim Ausfedern



## Collateral (17. Juli 2021)

Meine Sapphire 34 D1 zeigt seit dem letzten Ausritt ein kleines Problem: Wenn sie leicht eingefedert ist und ich dann das Vorderrad anhebe, sodass sie komplett ausfedert, merke ich deutlich den "Endanschlag" des Ausfederns (man merkt das haptisch am Lenker, es gibt aber *kein* Klonk-Geräusch oder Ähnliches). Das lässt sich auch beobachten, wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze, sondern danebenstehe. Wenn ich das Vorderrad ein paar Millimeter einfedere und dann am Lenker vom Boden abhebe, merke ich, wie die Gabel diese paar Millimeter wieder ausfedert und dann einen merklichen Endanschlag erreicht. Druck- und Zugstufe funktionieren im Fahrbetrieb ansonsten tadellos, lassen sich auch weiterhin effektiv verstellen.

Habs auch zur Sicherheit und um eigene Doofheit auszuschließen geprüft: Es ist definitiv kein Spiel in der Nabe oder im Steuersatz oder so, sondern entsteht in der Gabel.

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte oder Tipps dazu? Möglicherweise Luft in der Kartusche, sodass die letzten Millimeter beim Ausfedern ungedämpft sind?


----------



## ubertot (17. Juli 2021)

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen das gleiche Phönomen. Wollte die Gabel einfach mal servicen … lese mal gespannt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (18. Juli 2021)

Ah okay, dann bin ich ja schonmal nicht alleine. Mir schwebt auch vor, mal einen Service inkl. Entlüftung zu machen, sobald Zeit ist. Dem How-To-Video auf der DVO-Webseite zufolge ist das jawohl kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Seebl (18. Juli 2021)

Falls sie eine Negativ-Stahlfeder hat (habe keinen Überblick über die DVO Gabeln), würde ich Mal schauen, dass alles an seinem Platz ist und nichts lose ist. Das haben zumindest die ähnlichen SRSuntour Gabeln gerne.


----------



## Collateral (18. Juli 2021)

Ja, die Sapphire hat tatsächlich eine Stahl-Negativfeder, die extern vorgespannt werden kann. Danke dir für den Tipp, ich behalte das auf dem Schirm, wenn ich sie kommende Woche zerlege.


----------



## Homer4 (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit meiner neuen Sapphire. Sehr interessant, dass hier zu finden.
Außerdem schmatzt meine Gabel sehr laut, obwohl ich nicht einschätzen kann, inwiefern das noch unter normal läuft. Der harte Top Out ist sehr ärgerlich, und je schneller mein Rebound, desto stärker der Anschlag im oberen Totpunkt
Ich habe Cosmic angeschrieben. Gabs bei euch schon ne Lösung?


----------



## ubertot (25. Oktober 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe Cosmic angeschrieben. Gabs bei euch schon ne Lösung


Das Schmatzen kenne ich nicht. Aber der Anschlag beim ausfedernd ist nach einem Service weg. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Problem war/ist.


----------



## Homer4 (25. Oktober 2021)

Meine geht morgen zu Cosmic.
3-4 Wochen Wartezeit. Je schneller mein rebound,desto heftiger der top Out Anschlag.


----------



## Symion (26. Oktober 2021)

Da passt wohl die Federvorspannung der Negativfeder nicht. Ist diese zu gering kommt es zum "harten" Topout, da die Luftfeder beim ausfedern nicht genügend abgebremst wird bevor sie in der Ruhelage ankommt.


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2021)

Kann schon sein.
Für meine knapp 80kg hab ich den Ott von offen knapp 75% geschlossen. Ohne Luft in der der Positivkammer natürlich. Danach auf 108psi aufgedrückt.
Reb. 8 Klicks von zu geöffnet. Es gibt über 30 Klicks! Wenn ich den rebound weiter öffne, wird der top Out sehr laut und kräftig


----------



## Symion (26. Oktober 2021)

Was ist dass denn für eine Einstellreihenfolge?
OTT auf min. drehen, dann die Positivkammer befüllen. Dann OTT soweit erhöhen bis die Gabel anfängt einzusinken / kein Losbrechmoment mehr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke man soll am Ott nicht mehr drehen, wenn die Positivkammer befüllt ist?


----------



## Symion (26. Oktober 2021)

Warum das? Ist doch der Sinn der Sache!


----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2021)

OK? Ich dachte, dass bei Gegendruck sonst die Feder abscheren kann.
Du schliesst bei Druck in der Positivkammer die Ott Feder so lange, bis was passiert während du auf dem Radl sitzt? Bzw zweite Person...


----------



## MK83 (26. Oktober 2021)

Hm, allerdings schreibt DVO in deren Setup-Anleitung (sogar fett und mit Rufzeichen), dass vor dem Bedienen des OTTs die Luft auszulassen ist.


----------



## Symion (26. Oktober 2021)

ohne auf dem Rad sitzen


----------



## Symion (26. Oktober 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hm, allerdings schreibt DVO in deren Setup-Anleitung (sogar fett und mit Rufzeichen), dass vor dem Bedienen des OTTs die Luft auszulassen ist.


Steht wo?


			https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DVO-SET-UP-GUIDE_fork.pdf
		


Ok, habs gefunden. Im 2020er Guide wird das so gesagt, macht aber Null Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. Oktober 2021)

Das Prozedere teste ich Mal. Auf eigene Gefahr hin.
Cool


----------



## Homer4 (8. November 2021)

Gabel kommt zurück.
Bladder würde getauscht und die Kartusche entlüftet. 
Probefahrt am WE


----------



## MaxBas (19. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Gabel kommt zurück.
> Bladder würde getauscht und die Kartusche entlüftet.
> Probefahrt am WE


Hi, konntest du schon testen? Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung: Selva S oder Sapphire D1.


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Ja läuft super. Nach der Garantie konnte ich auch die rebounddämpfung wesentlich verringern.
Fahre sie im Enduro Hardtail mit 140mm bei 79kg. Absolut geile Gabel. Typisch dvo


----------



## ubertot (19. November 2021)

Vorteil der DVO zur Formula: Sie ist grün.


----------



## MaxBas (19. November 2021)

ubertot schrieb:


> Vorteil der DVO zur Formula: Sie ist grün.


 Geschmacksache, würde ich sagen. Brauche eine Gabel, die sportlich verspielt für Hometrails und händeschonend für Tage mit vielen Tiefenmetern sein kann, an einem Ripley AF. Entweder OTT oder CTS bei der Selva.


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Also sportlich ist ja die Paradedisziplin von dvo. Auf der jumpline zu viel federweg genutzt? Kein Problem, einfach wirksam die hsc schließen ohne dass irgendwas harsch wird.
Das finde ich auch das geniale an den dvo Gabeln, dass die hsc soo gut funzt. Und wie die rebounddämpfung funzt gefällt mir auch extrem.

Aber andere Mütter haben sicherlich auch sehr schöne Töchter.


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Die Diamond bin ich auch mit 140mm gefahren. Absolutes Monster


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

So sieht das neue Modell aus


----------



## MaxBas (19. November 2021)

Ah spannend. Die kam so bei mir an und ich dachte, das wäre eine ältere Version. Hatte mich auf den Stealthlook gefreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (19. November 2021)

Lässt sich die Gabel auch handschonend abstimmen?  Habe das Problem immer , wenn ein Lift / Shuttle im Spiel ist. Und im Karton waren Tokens. Ich dachte, dass man bei DVO die Luftkammer nicht ohne weiters öffnen kann und dass eher mit der HSC gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Ob die Gabel auf die Unterarme geht, konnte ich noch nicht testen zwecks mangelnder langer Abfahrt.
Die Tokens nutze ich nicht, alles über die hsc. Fahre 2 bis 2,5 Umdrehungen von auf startend.
Fragen beantwortet Cosmic oder dvo sehr schnell


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Wer definitiv nicht auf die Unterarme geht, ist die mezzer. Das ist erschreckend gut. Kannste ewig durchfahren.

Laut der Tests von dvo hier bei MTB news unter Jens noch, würde ich sagen, armpump ist kein Problem bei dvo


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Das sind die alten Dekore und anscheinend auch Innenleben.
Mit der Diamond konnte ich ebenfalls endlos durchfahren. Kaufgrund für die trailgabel


----------



## Homer4 (19. November 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Steht wo?
> 
> 
> https://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DVO-SET-UP-GUIDE_fork.pdf
> ...


Ich habe das Prozedere erfolgreich durchgeführt. Daumen und Zeigefinger um Stand- und Tauchrohre gelegt. Danach habe ich mit einem kleinen Hebel die Vorspannung vorsichtig so lange erhöht, bis die Gabel einzusinkenen begann. Genial. Danke.

Anderes schönes Detail, welches die Mezzer zb. nicht hat: Die Fläche an der Gabel für die Aufnahme der Nabenausfallenden ist Lackfrei und damit Plan.


----------



## Homer4 (14. Dezember 2021)

Nach einem Monat des Fahrens hat die Gabel wieder das gleiche Problem! Jetzt wird's komisch
Wieder einschicken


----------



## Symion (15. Dezember 2021)

Harter topout wieder?
Hast du Mal die Vorspannung der Ott Feder überprüft, daher hast du die gleiche Anzahl an Umdrehungen wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als sie gut lief?


----------



## Homer4 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ja. Wieder der harte topout. Nach einem Monat.
Die Ott Umdrehungen habe ich nicht überprüft, weil ich sie nicht mitgezählt habe und davon ausgehe, das sie das Ott Problem behoben haben mir den neuen Gabeln.
Bei meiner Diamond hat sich auch der Ott von selbst verstellt und zu keinem harten topout geführt.


----------



## Fekl (24. März 2022)

Moin, ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Gibt es noch etwas Neues zu dem Problem? Ich habe gestern bei einer Ausfahrt mit meiner Sapphire das Gleiche festgestellt. Ich habe dann das OTT überprüft und bin mir nicht ganz sicher - glaube aber, es hat sich sogar zu meiner Einstellung leicht erhöht. Ich habe das OTT dann auf der Fahrt mal komplett rausgedreht - Gabel wurde länger (logisch), Ansprechverhalten nicht wirklich schlechter und der harte Topout war weg. Das hat mich schon sehr gewundert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (24. März 2022)

Also mir wurde gesagt, weiter fahren. Technisch kein Problem. Der Ärger aber verständlich. Ansonsten zu Comic schicken zwecks Garantie und die Profis drüber gucken lassen


----------



## Fekl (24. März 2022)

Ist ja keine Raketentechnik. Ich will wissen, woran das liegt. Dann kann ich das selber regeln. Ich müsste eh mal einen kleinen Service bei der Gabel machen, da könnte ich gleich nachschauen. Das „Geklapper“ nervt schon und ich will das so definitiv nicht dauerhaft haben.


----------



## mick_1978! (25. März 2022)

Bei mir kam das geklappere bei meiner Diamond D1 von einem gebrochenen Shim der Dämpfung. Neuen Dämpfer von CS zugeschickt bekommen, alles gut.


----------



## Fekl (20. April 2022)

Ich habe eben mal einen Token in meine Sapphire eingebaut. Es lagen drei Stück bei. Leider ließ sich keiner einfach montieren, da das Loch in der Mitte des Token nicht groß genug war, damit das Ventil der Topcap durchpasste. 8er Bohrer gezückt et voila - sieht aus wie vom Werk gelocht. Der ließ sich dann auch komplett verschrauben. Außerdem habe ich direkt noch einige Tropfen Fox Gold in die Lufkammer gegeben, das sah mir da drin nur so mittelflutschig aus. ich habe außerdem, da ja die Luft gerade raus war, mal gecheckt, wie viele Umdrehungen OTT ich habe. Ich kam auf 9,5-10. Ich wollte nichts überdrehen und habe deshalb aufgehört, als es an den Anschlägen „teigig“ wurde. In der Anleitung steht was von 12 Umdrehungen?! Hat die einer? Ich werde berichten, ob das komische Anschlagen beim Ausfedern weg ist. Im Keller hat es sich eben danach angefühlt und die Feder hat beim wiederaufpumpen auch ein Mal geknackt -> da hat sich was gesetzt.


----------



## Homer4 (20. April 2022)

Das Ott stelle ich bei meiner Diamond und Sapphire weiterhin erst bei befüllte Positivkammer ein, um das Maximum raus zu kitzeln Wie symion das vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## Fekl (20. April 2022)

Mache ich sonst auch. Ich wollte nur gerade mal checken, wie groß der Einstellbereich bei mir ist und das ging so, da keine Luft drin, leichtgängiger und schneller. Wie viel sichtbares Standrohr sollte man eigentlich haben? Ich habe den Ring noch nie mehr als nen knappen cm unter die Krone bekommen, aber schon einen Durchschlag gemerkt/ gehört. Vermute, da ist also das Ende. Allerdings habe ich nur ca. 155mm Standrohr bei 150mm Federweg. Da fehlt dann ja schon fast etwas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (20. April 2022)

Wie groß der Ott Bereich ist, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Geht meinem oring auch so, aber auf'm trail weiß ich nie genau, wo ich gerade stehe. Beängstigend gut. 
 In den unteren Gabelbeinen fahre ich übrigens 5w Öl von Ravenöl. So 25-30ml


----------



## Fekl (4. Mai 2022)

Also das harte Anschlagen beim Ausfedern ist seit Tokeneinbau, minimaler Schmierölgabe in der Luftkammer und Verstellung des OTT weg. Kann trotzdem nochmal jemand schauen, wie weit die Standrohre rausschauen? Bei mir sind es jetzt ca 153mm bei 150mm Federweg. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Federweg eher einen knappen Zentimeter vor der Krone endet und nicht erst 3mm. Weiß da jemand was? Wie weit habt ihr den O-Ring maximal bekommen?


----------



## Fekl (9. September 2022)

Ich noch mal…
Also: OTT ist seit Monaten mit zerbohrter Schraube + Splint durch fixiert. Sieht kacke aus, aber hält die Einstellung. Seitdem keinerlei Probleme mehr mit hartem Topout!
Allerdings habe ich noch eine neue Frage. Wie viele Voumenspacer darf man in der Gabel maximal installieren? Weiß das jemand? Ich finde auf der DVO Website nichts.


----------

